# Fluval Clearmax



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

Don't use it. Cycle your tank properly and it should not be a problem.

If you want superior water clarity, try Seachem's Purigen. Haven't used it but I am fixing to. I heard it is an awesome product.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Purigen is IMO the best stuff. kicks the hell out of carbon and other resign type chemical filtration products. I have it in all my tanks.


----------



## xiyu123 (Apr 23, 2005)

My tank's fine. All water parameters are normal. I was just curious since it's on offer at my LFS and was thinking about getting it as my "emergency kit" for if something odd happens.


----------

